# Leaking Lomanco 770D louvered vents



## Fauntleroy (Nov 16, 2020)

Location west Central Florida, re-roof done by local licensed contractor. Louvered fixed vents on a hip roof. The roof vents were installed without the flange exposed at the bottom? Architectural asphalt shingles.

6 Months after the 5 year warranty expired during recent storm, ceiling staining and ceiling fan globe filled with water.

Water flows down between the vents and enters below the shingles. (See photos.) I am not a contractor but i don’t see how this can be an acceptable method of installation, seems to go against basic roofing principles, water enters needs to flow back onto the roof. This active leak just became noticeable after all these years.

From visual observation, most new re-roofs in my area have the same install method for all roof penetrations. Maybe a single vent if cut close and sealed? But this double passive air vent?

Called the “reputable roofing co” Their first response, out of warranty, so sorry.

Shouldn't these have been installed with the lower flange exposed to re-direct water back on to the roof surface?

Any advice will be appreciated on how to proceed with this, which is now an active leak causing damage.


----------



## Imadandy1 (Jan 27, 2021)

We don’t the 770 because we have experienced leaks also. However we have not had any leaks with the smaller 550


----------



## Fauntleroy (Nov 16, 2020)

Nothing wrong with these vents, simply installed wrong. Prior to the re-roof, same vents 15 years, never leaked. You can't have water running downhill, hitting the top of the shingle, see picture above. Water gets in , no way to get back out on to the roof surface


----------



## KTippin (5 mo ago)

We are building a new home with Palmwood Construction. We have these vents. 6 hrs after new install, I was able to push water out from under the shingles. The vents have shingles all the way around over top of the flange. I voiced my concern to the builder. He said it was "fixed" now. Went back on roof and still water. 
Contacting manufacturer to see what info I can get. 
Any advise welcome.


----------

